Ask HN: What would your dream job look like? - putnam
======
megaman22
I'd work from home four days a week, and go to the office Mondays. I wouldn't
have to deal with customers directly, I could just write code and fix bugs.
People would listen to me when I say things are technically impossible, or
that we need to fix technical debt, and I'd have an insulating layer of
project management that would say no to the more asinine requests, rather than
getting featherwhite about them and insisting that they be implemented post-
haste to chase a customer.

------
orliesaurus
\- Great coworkers

\- An office where anyone can go but you can also work from home/remote any
day you want

\- Great Healthcare

\- Market-rate pay

------
a3n
Work 3 or 4 days per week, reasonable self-scheduled hours with reasonable
accountability, stimulating work that allows me to learn and stretch.

Reasonably well paid, with cheap access to excellent health care for me and my
family.

------
FroshKiller
I do not have a job in my dreams.

~~~
putnam
What do you have?

~~~
FroshKiller
I don't dream about having anything. I dream about what I can do and how I
feel.

